
First recorded usage of “Hacker” from MIT paper in 1963 - soundsop
http://www.cyberpunkreview.com/internet-find/first-recorded-usage-of-hacker-from-mit-paper-in-1963/
======
sown
I seem to remember the phrase being used to describe writers "hacking" at
their typewriters sometime earlier, too...

~~~
gruseom
"Hack" related to writing has been around much longer. IIRC, Byron described
himself this way. The article here concerns the tech sense only.

Also, in the case of a writer the noun isn't "hacker" but just "hack".

Edit: can't find the reference in Byron. I am reminded, though, that a "hack"
used to refer to an old or low-quality horse that would be let out for hire.
Perhaps it got applied to writers from there.

------
jcl
Earlier discussions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=289215>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=152565>

